# Homozygous tiger Grizzle pics?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey everyone I was just wondering if anyone here had any pics of some homozygous tiger grizzle? I have 2 heterozygous tiger grizzles paired together and i want to know what a homozygous tiger will look like if I get one from this pair. So far I've only gotten heterozygous from them (I think they've been all heterozygous, but not sure, will post pics later.)
Thanks.


----------



## USA4thewin (Oct 10, 2011)

look up definitions on Genotype and Phenotype, the tiger grizzle look should look the same. only difference will come when you are breeding.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Grizzle is incomplete dominant. Thus, heterozygous grizzles and homozygous grizzles can vary dramatically. Typically, homozygous has more white (so in mottles, it may look like a white bird with black feathers) and heterozygous has more color (so it may look like a black bird with white feathers).


----------



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here are some pics of some of my tiger grizzle pigeons. 

Here is my main pair of tiger grizzles. Are they het or ****?:









They produced this young girl. Is she het or ****?:


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

In the top picture, I would say the mostly black one is het and the other one is ****, as well as their kid.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Im not even sure with mine but heres an example

Het









****


----------

